# defrosting frozen comb beeopacs



## garlicbee (Jun 3, 2010)

bees made some nice bee o pacs comb which are in the freezer in case of moths ect. Worried about how to defrost them in case they get condensation and moldy afterwards.

any tips on defrosting, remove the lid? hate to mess them up at this point!


----------

